# Classical Kata and Modern Interpretations



## Makalakumu (Mar 4, 2006)

In TSD, our hyung have been adapted from classical okinawan kata.  My teacher contends that the changes were made by various masters because of there understanding of the kata's applications.  However, I've yet to see decent applications for some of the moves that were changed from the original version.  There could be a number reasons for this observation...many ranging from my personal inexperience to the fact that the change in the kata was purely for ornamental reasons.  I'd like to start a discussion about this topic.  Particularly, I would like to address the question of whether or not modern interpretations of classical kata have equal value to the original okinawan kata.

upnorthkyosa

ps - Master Penfil, if you see this thread, I would like to ask you an additional question...since you were taught some of the classical forms in other aspects of your training, which versions do you use in your dojang?  do you use the okinawan versions or the TSD versions?  Why?


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi John,
In my class I teach the Tang So Do variation as the primary way. At different levels I take my students through the other variations. I feel that in order to truly understand the Hyung/Kata, you have to know its history and evolution.

Keep in mind that every grandmaster had a reason for making the changes that he did. Tatsu Shimabuku made the most drastic changes when he created the Isshinryu system from what I have seen. I will show you the different ways that the Hyung/Kata are performed when I am with you next month.

As for weather the new interpretations are as valid as the old are a matter of opinion, although I have not found anyone that has been able to truly use any newfangled application with any level of success, and still maintain a resemblance to the Hyung/Kata.

When I watch someone perform their variation I am watching many things at once. Primarily I am looking for the power-line and their balance points. Do their connection points stay in tact and flow smoothly, or are they just taking steps in the general direction while throwing out the various hand and foot techniques without any real understanding. 

These principles and concepts will be crystal clear within the first hour of our seminar.

I am looking forward to getting started already!!!

Call me when you have a minute.


Yours in Tang Soo Do,

Master Jay S. Penfil

TANG SOO!!!

P.S. My new email address is up and running: masterjayspenfil@yahoo.com


----------



## trueaspirer (Jun 4, 2006)

Every learner of every style changes the movements, however slightly, to suit their needs. This is a natural thing. However, this slightly adapted technique is then passed on to the next generation, which in turn changes it to suit their needs. There need not be a direct change of the hyung movements for it to change at all. Over time, the hyung changes as it moves from person to person, from place to place.


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil (Sep 15, 2006)

As KJN Hwang Kee discussed in his text; this is called Ryu-Pah. Translated into English; the natural order of the flow in nature.



Yours in Tang Soo Do,


Master Jay S. Penfil


TANG SOO!!!


----------

